# New to FF and using IVF Wales for the 2nd time



## chilipepper (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have been recommended to this forum as I'm told it's the friendliest around! No biting ok!

I have had 3 IVF's with ICSI. The first two failed, the 3rd resulted in twins which we sadly lost at 6 weeks of pregnancy.

We are now waiting to start a 4th attempt. we have a follow up appointment at IVF Wales in a few eeks time. Just got to convince Hubby to give it another go. (Will get him drunk next weekend and break it to him that way!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hello trouble lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello chilli pepper welcome to this board yes it is the friendliest around lol
Ohh i hope u  get ur hubby to agree hun !!
Im sorry to hear of loss hun  
Speak soon around the boards hugs emma xxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome chilipepper..you have come to the right place! be warned we are all a bit mad!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Chilipepper, you're in the right place for support and 'mind release'.  

Where were your previous cycles?

Hope to chat soon xx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya Chilipepper

Hope your skills of persuasion work on your hubby. I've only just joined this site too and the girls are great, slightly mad though    but really friendly    x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello *wave*  Welcome to insanity island!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Chilipepper, we're having a meet up next Thursday 1 May at the Harvester Sarn, if you're interesting in joining us.


----------

